# Summer in Mar del Plata, Buenos Aires, Argentina



## yan19454 (Oct 9, 2007)

summer in Mar del Plata, Buenos Aires, Argentina ? I never go there. But interval has opening. Just wondering how is the weather and what to do there ? Thx.


----------



## JoeMid (Oct 9, 2007)

yan19454 said:


> summer in Mar del Plata, Buenos Aires, Argentina ? I never go there. But interval has opening. Just wondering how is the weather and what to do there ? Thx.


Your question is nebulous unless we know if you're talking about our summer or their summer, what actual dates?


----------



## yan19454 (May 10, 2008)

Aug 23 2008 - Aug 30 2008 . I will fly from east cost. which airline I need to look for cheap ticket .

Thx


----------



## Canuck (May 10, 2008)

The weather pattern for this area is that of an oceanic climate, with humid and moderate summers and relative cool winters.  August is their winter.  Polar air masses from Antarctica are frequent. The average temperatures for January reach 20°C (68 Fahrenheit) and 8°C for July & August (46 Fahrenheit). During winter months the West-Southwest winds can bring down the temperature below 0°C (32 Fahrenheit).  The winds can be strong and produce rough seas, rain and strong squalls.


----------

